# holiday pic



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just got back on sunday from our caravanning break away and thought I'd share this pic of our friends 3 Wirey's. We'd gone off somewhere else for the day so Ruby missed out on this pic,


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - those R 3 ugly mutts !!! 4 those on the forum that do not KNOW - this is what we do - off lead & leading us to a neVV adVenture !!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lovely picture 8)

Harri, when you say caravanning - you mean traveling with the circus?, LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I believe over the pond you guys call a caravan a "trailer" lol. This is my favourite valley in Lake District, not spoiled by tourism, just out of view on the left is Scafell Pike, Englands highest mountain.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful scenery Harrigab - and the the 3 hairy bikers are wonderful. Is that Truly Scrumptous in the front?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Beautiful scenery Harrigab - and the the 3 hairy bikers are wonderful. _* Is that Truly Scrumptous in the front?*_


it it Heather, and Fen (her mum) and Spider (her full sister from another litter)


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I tell you something Harrigab,you get to some of the nicest places I have ever seen,you licky lucky man.. ;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> I tell you something Harrigab,you get to some of the nicest places I have ever seen,you licky lucky man.. ;D


LICKY,lucky man!! ;D Lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> I tell you something Harrigab,you get to some of the nicest places I have ever seen,you licky lucky man.. ;D


aye there's worse places to live than Lake District. Wasdale is stunning, not in a Wordsworth kinda way, but just rugged and breathtaking.
I've got a little tale to tell about Ruby and the other 3 whilst on hols...but it would sound like bragging


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I've got a little tale to tell about Ruby and the other 3 whilst on hols...but it would sound like bragging


None of that around here now. 

Wonderful dogs in a great place. I have never seen Wirehairs with so much, well, wirehair.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I know what caravan means... I saw Snatch, the movie 

I was just thinking Chewbacca... could pay for the trip if it danced


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > I've got a little tale to tell about Ruby and the other 3 whilst on hols...but it would sound like bragging
> 
> 
> _*None of that around here now. *_
> ...


suffice to say, Rubes came out top dog on a blind retrieve exercise with the dummy launcher


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/04/wirehair-vizslas.html

harrigab,

That picture just had to be shared. Most folks in the U.S. have never seen a wirehair, and the ones I have seen have all been lightly wire haired.

Let me know if I have broken any copyright laws or intellectual property rights!

Great shot!.

RBD


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I met this WHV last week :
Riddle me this????
Like RBD I've never met such hairy WHV!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Vida said:


> I met this WHV last week :
> Riddle me this????
> Like RBD I've never met such hairy WHV!


Truly's litter sister (Red) could be mistaken for a smoothie at first glance. I think as wire's are still a relatively modern breed (1930's) they haven't "evened out" yet and coats are still inconsistent....or I could be talking a load of twaddle lol!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Truly Scrumptous is what they call a woolly wire-haired. As harrigab says, you can get a whole litter of wires and have one that has no wire at all, or just a smattering along their backs. Even the colour in wires is very ambiguous. All the pups I have seen from Boris's litter are very light in colour now their wire has come through, but I am delighted that Boris has kept his lovely red colour (very like Ruby) even with his wire. 

I always remember on the first whizz we took Boris on when he was 5 month old, there was a 2 yr old very woolly bitch and I took one look at her and said OMG is he going to get a coat like that. Very rude of me, but all I could think of was all the mud and dirt that coat would bring into the house (and I am really not house proud). I was assured by her lovely owner that Sophie was born like that and that Boris's coat would be quite short. He is a lovely man and Sophie is beautiful and won BIS a few months back - so we are good friends.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*VIDA*

There is no stopping you now you have found Tapatalk, but we really do need to sort you out and help you find the rotate button - my neck is getting quite a crick in it.

When you look at your picture before uploading it have a look for a rotate arrow along the top!! Hope that helps.


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Truly Scrumptious - best name ever!

Most of the wire haireds here in oz are of the smoother variety,
Like Ruby, even though she is a halfy.

I ran into a hairy one this summer who was an ex sire but the breeder decided she didn't like the coat his pups were turning out, I think he is gorgeous though!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Just for you Hotstuff!!
A big ... Err , umm ... **** ;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG!! I swear it was the right way round!!! :'(
I'm gonna try ONE MORE TIME 
This was Poppy yesterday.
Can you keep a secret?
She could be 34 days pregnant


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

DOH!!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Holiday fun!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, at the risk of repeating myself, AcadianTornado, "They chew 'til they're two." Cute pics!! ;D ;D ;D

_(Whistler looks all grown up, but he isn't!)_


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

10 months and 3 weeks old!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

AT... Paperwork should be left at the office, LOL...


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Edited by my friend:


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!! ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Vida said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you something Harrigab,you get to some of the nicest places I have ever seen,you licky lucky man.. ;D
> ...


 Yes it was a spelling error, but looking at it along with 3 lovely licky dogs, I am not going to change it...strange though I usually put my posts through the forums smell chicker.. :-*


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-VmCjx3g/0/X3/i-VmCjx3g-X3.jpg

We booked a holiday above.

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-3KGkzJ6/0/X3/i-3KGkzJ6-X3.jpg

This is what it looked like when we arrived

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-qcGLr7r/0/X3/i-qcGLr7r-X3.jpg

Needless to say , we packed up and went home
:'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

River said:


> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-VmCjx3g/0/X3/i-VmCjx3g-X3.jpg
> 
> We booked a holiday above.
> 
> ...



Did you book that via [email protected] caravan accommodation.co.UK....................just kidding harrigab.. ;D


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Darcy on the Wonder Web, or should it be the Blunder Web!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

River said:


> Darcy on the Wonder Web, or should it be the Blunder Web!


 I am busy online looking for pet friendly holiday cottages on the Northumbrian coast just now, and I feel I might make this error if I am not carefull...............I will probably end up with a bag of chips in Scarborough.. 8)


----------

